# New to Planted!



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been lurking on the newbie forum for a week or so asking questions, but since I am in DFW, figured I'd throw a shout out here.

Building my first planted tank (had a reef for the better part of a decade.) Stand had to be ordered from the LFS. Probably another week or two before I have the gear together and start putting it all together. Will probably do a traditional fishless "cycle" on it.

Jumping in with both feet, sure I'll make plenty of mistakes along the way.

Tank: 75G. 
Filtration: Leaning towards a fluval 406 
Additional flow: Koralia 750
Substrate: TBD, either flourite or ecocomplete
Lighting: TBD. probably a dual T5HO fixture, maybe a GLO. Probably eventually upgrade to a 4x.
CO2 - day one none, quickly graduate to DIY yeast. If I get hooked, full CO2 system w/in a year.
Fish - TBD, standard freshwater fare at first, eventually probably discus, maybe some not-too aggressive south american cichlids

Love to hear ideas/suggestions/etc for a newbie. Plan to join the DFWAPC shortly.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Come join us at our next meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

jumboag99 said:


> I've been lurking on the newbie forum for a week or so asking questions, but since I am in DFW, figured I'd throw a shout out here.
> 
> Building my first planted tank (had a reef for the better part of a decade.) Stand had to be ordered from the LFS. Probably another week or two before I have the gear together and start putting it all together. Will probably do a traditional fishless "cycle" on it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Chris. Since your a salty, this will be a breeze for you. Cycling is a lot quicker and forgiving with the planted tanks but since the only filtration is a filter (canister/hob) unit and not skimmer or live rock, it does require little more maintenance. The best method of filtration is a hefty canister filter (like the one above) that has sponge and lots of bio media. Your already on track with additional flow. The most efficient method of water flow is to run it the length of your tank. Use the blower to assist the return of the water back to the intake. For the substrate, don't waste your money on flourite/ecocomplete. Those are just inert porous clay gravel. If you want a out of box soil, look into ADA Aquasoil. If your a DIY person, look into the el natural or mineralized method of substrate. Lighting, if your wanting high light plants, think SPS lighting requirements (minus antinic) as a reference. The color spectum you want is 6500K - 10,000K. I use mix(6700K, 10000K) daylights on my pc bulbs. If you have a calcium reactor on your 90, you could just Y the co2 line to use one tank. Once your go compressed co2, you will never want to mess with DIY CO2. I hope this give you a good idea.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome, i'd look in to getting the rena xp3/4 I'm not a fan of the fluvals i have never liked any of them that i have owned and they are a pain to prime. you should come to the meeting, send cindy (vivrium concepts a pm).


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

anybody got a suggestion on a T5HO fixture? Either 2x or 4x (now leaning towards 4x. I can always pull two bulbs initially.)

The Aquaticlife 4x54T5HO + lunar LED is decently priced online. Looking at it right now. Found a guy on the DFWMAS reef forum that has a 48" PC fixture over a planted tank that I asked more info about. Never heard of a PC bulb setup that large.

If any of you have recommendations for "planted tank" online retailers, please either reply or PM me with places to visit. Most of the companies I do business with are (obviously) more reef centric. Would love to find the fresh/planted equivalent of some of the retailers like reekgeek and saltwaterfish. 

Tank (well technically stand) hasn't arrived yet. Most of my random eqpt has thought. Heater, piranha float, powerhead, etc.. Still need to get substrate, lighting and a canister filter. I appreciate the suggestions on substrate, but I'm too lazy/busy to DIY this one. Will probably do the name brands even though its more expensive.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fishyjoe24, have you ever used a 6 series Fluval? I ask b/c the priming function is supposedly one of the main improvements over the 5's. I'm hesitant to get a Rena because we have their HOB on a fish only and the feet are a HUGE design flaw.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nope but i've used the fluval 03/04/ and 05 series and was always buying parts. for lighting it depends on what you want to grow for plants I would google photos of planted tanks then as us if it needs low medium or high light. also picking a style you want something like amano or a more natural tank like a walstad tank?


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm looking at either the aquaticlife or tek 4x fixtures because both can easily be used in a 2 bulb configuration. I figure I'll start with lower light requirement plants just to start learning. Then over the next several months start ramping up. On day one I won't have a CO2 setup but expect to get a tank before to long. The 4 bulb setup gives me more flexibility. I really like the green "carpet" look of things like dwarf baby tears, but see that takes more light and is more demanding, so that's more a mid to long term goal setup wise for me. 

The Tek looks like a better fixture, but the aquaticlife has a moonlight mode (granted I'm used to reef tanks so in a planted that might look stupid and be of no use, I honestly dont know.)

I'm probably hanging the fixture from the ceiling rather than have it sit on the tank. I think tanks look better that way.

If I go with the AL, it comes with 2 6K and 2 roseate bulbs
the tek I buy the bulbs separately. I'm thinking Giesemann's. 2 middays and 2 aqua flora. 


Just found another option that's dirt cheap: The Catalina Solar 3x54.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I would recommend 4x t5ho max for your tank. Jason/Foreverknight runs that on his 75g. Look at his par readings. It's plenty of light for your tank. I have fluval and eheim and I prefer eheim. What ever pump you decide on, buy an extra impeller shaft to keep on hand incase it breaks on you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes go with rena or a eheim well worth the money..


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I use small sand mixed with a laterite and I have had great success! I saved money this way and was able to put the savings into other things. I would recommend pressurized co2 right off the start. I did the yeast and quickly changed. Aquarium plants. Com is good place but I would recommend local places like dallas north or fish gallery for plants. The best advice I could give you is to take it slow and ask a lot of questions. Some times there is more than one right answer and never a wrong question. Also be on the lookout for anything that could help you and save money. For example, I went to a medical supply store and got syringes and IV drip hoses that I use to dose fertilizers and acclimate fish but while I was their, I found a 18" pair of tongs. At hobby town USA I found a pair of small spring shears to use on trimming my plants. Always be on the lookout for anything. I hope this helps and ask questions.


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's where I sit right now. Hopefully the tank stand will ship to my lfs his week so I can start putting things together.

Planted Tank Gear still needed:
CO2 setup
Aquarium backing, probably black plastic type I used on reef, maybe blue or white. Forget what it's called but essentially it's about 3/4cm thick and holds up forever.
Driftwood
Rock
Filter media (definitely need help on this one too)

Gear bought:
Thermometer
75G tank
stand
heater 200w
Pinpoint pH probe 
Powerhead (koralia evolution 750)
Fluval 406
Lighting - Catalina 3x54 2x 65k, 1 plant
Ecocomplete and fluorite 4 bags ea. cost me 150 but didn't want the hassle of DIY. 
Already have rodi unit for reef, will use same water for this tank.

Everybody and everything I've read says go CO2 for my size and lighting. With the money I've spent , I'm already all in on this so I surrender (so much for side hobby / starting small). I know ZERO about CO2. Need help. Dr fosters smith has a CO2 setup for about $140. What all do I need. Where locally would I buy and then refill the tank, etc...

Here's the link to the kit I mentioned. Not sure if it's any good. I'm the type that is willing to pay a bit more for convenience, so one kit if it's a good one is better than buying a dozen standalone parts from 5 different stores. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935

Please add anything I'm missing.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That's everything minus the co2 tank. Just watch Craigslist for used tanks and you might end up with a killer deal. Where are you at in the metroplex?


----------



## jumboag99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Stand/tank arrived today. Still waiting on a few misc items to arrive, but should start putting everything together next week.

What all do I need for a C02 setup? 

I'm in Wylie.


----------

